
Australia's oldest working scientist at 102, fights to stay at university - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-08-27/david-goodall:-australia%27s-oldest-working-scientist/7788844
======
helloworld
_He lives alone unassisted, does his own shopping on the weekends and travels
to the Joondalup campus at least four days a week, making the 90-minute
commute that involves catching two buses and a train._

It's fascinating -- and inspiring -- to see how mentally and physically
capable some people remain into their 100s.

Is it good genes? Good lifestyle? Good environment? Good luck? Maybe it's all
of these.

